# ICD-9 Code For Routine Colonoscopy Screening



## lbusby2

What diagnosis code do you use if someone is just getting a routine colonscopy screening?
Thanks
Lynn


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

V76.51


----------



## russmam

*screening*

V76.51


----------

